# Pirates or Ninjas?



## Cyrok215 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pirates or Ninjas???



Spoiler



Pirates own


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pirates


----------



## phases (Oct 6, 2009)

Dude the answer to this has long been Ninjas.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 6, 2009)

Ninjas, because they know martial arts very well with their ninjitsu.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 6, 2009)

Ninja for sure =D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 6, 2009)

ninja's for sure!

its all about the stealth


----------



## Muesli (Oct 6, 2009)

Umm. Both? Piraninjas?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 6, 2009)

Ninja, way more skill. I mean, a ninja is just, mastery. It's beautiful.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 6, 2009)

Very biased since you put several !'s after Pirates and one ! after ninjas. I voted Ninjas.


----------



## shelley (Oct 6, 2009)

When was the last time you saw a pirate at a cube competition?


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> When was the last time you saw a pirate at a cube competition?



>*Goes to cubetcha wearing a pirate costume*<


----------



## shelley (Oct 6, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time you saw a pirate at a cube competition?
> ...



Haha, remember to bring a second eyepatch if you're doing BLD.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



So Ninjas are the best. They can solve the cube blindfolded. Pirates can only solve it semiblindfolded. They cheat.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 6, 2009)

ninjas because they are stealthy and are able to hide anywhere.


Spoiler



including spoilers. and here


----------



## Bryan (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucas said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrok215 said:
> ...



I was going to say that pirates would be better at one-handed (because of the hook), but realized they spend way too much time doing cube rotations and no counter-clockwise moves.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 6, 2009)

Ninja. No contest


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll stick with Robots. Or maybe Aliens.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Ha! Actually I'm not going >*sobs*<.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 6, 2009)

The obvious answer is NINJAs, seriously.

But rebels pick pirates.

I AIN'T A REBEL *spits on the ground at 42 degree angle*


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 7, 2009)

http://lolcatz.net/182/mai-kugfu-iz-stronger
Nuff Said


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 7, 2009)

Ninjas.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 7, 2009)

depends on what kind of pirate.
I really like the modern internet kind...
but ninjas are just plain beast.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 7, 2009)

Ninjas.
Or maybe robots. We had pirate day for spirit week, but some of us dressed as robots for Robot Pirate wars.

But Ninjas>Pirates.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I am Ninja on my dads side, so I guess I'd go with Ninja. I'm Jedi on my moms side but that isn't a choice. (Ninja/Jedi Pride!)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 7, 2009)

Pirates~



*GOMU GOMU NO..... PISTOL!!!*


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ninjas.


----------



## Forte (Oct 7, 2009)

I am Japanese. Therefore ninjas


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ninjas all the way.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Oct 7, 2009)

NINJAS


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 7, 2009)

My high school had an official pirate club. I started an unofficial ninja club (not everyone can be a ninja you know). The pirate club's first act of piracy was stealing all of the chalk from one of the teache'rs rooms and holding it for ransom. I found out where they were hiding it, stole it back, replaced it, and NOBODY NOTICED ME. Therefore, Ninjas are clearly > pirates.


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 7, 2009)

Neenjas!


----------



## rubiknewbie (Oct 7, 2009)

Ninjas do Rubik's Cube as part of their training. Pirates don't.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

Ninjas. Why do people even consider Pirates cool anymore?


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 7, 2009)

This explains it rather well:






Modern-day pirates vs. Ninjas: Pirates will win
Old-School Pirates vs. Ninjas: Ninjas will win.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 7, 2009)

This was taken moments before the pirates were all killed by ninjas. Just thought you all should know

- A Certain Ninja that is not Connor


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssss. Wait did you see that post, it was so fast. Almost like a ninja.


----------



## fundash (Oct 7, 2009)

Ninjas!
They are harder to see and notice!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ninjas ftw!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 7, 2009)

One Piece FTW.
But Naruto also rocks.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 7, 2009)

Pirate. As I've loved pirate stories since I was young.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 7, 2009)

Chuck said:


> One Piece FTW.
> But Naruto also rocks.



Chopper FTW


----------



## Quaddro (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you see what that ninja wrote and deleted on your computer at 13337 words per second when you blinked? Only ninjas can see that and write at that speed.

So, ninjas.


----------

